# Sony-made VAIO VPCCB17FG’s fatal battery bugs



## HD Scania (Aug 28, 2020)

On *both* 12-STABLE and 12.1-RELEASE, I saw from XFCE, that the battery levels were still suggested *so-called* -1% but still *being discharged*, but it was RELEASE _instead of_ STABLE
(Here, it was told to me on https://www.UnitedBSD.com to install 12.1-RELEASE _instead of_ 12-STABLE somewhy)
(And the same battery too, on Linux, on the other hand, hasn’t _even_ had such *fatal* battery bugs)
Unfortunately, KDE Plasma was still being crashed and dead (SDDM, on the other hand, was still OK)
So RELEASE was just *helpless* on overcoming such *fatal (yes, fatal again)* battery bugs at all


----------

